# Squirrels eat nuts,Right?????



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Al


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Carnivorus squirrels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Thats why I hunt them to keep althoughs innocent campers safe. :rollin:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't think you need to worry about the campers.

Animals need minerals too - especially during the depths of winter, when these photos were obviously taken. Any animal who came upon such a treasure trove of minerals and nutrients would be foolish not to take advantage.

It doesn't mean the tree rats are going to get you in your sleep. :lol:


----------

